# Need Help with Identification



## Chipr (Jul 28, 2005)

I am a newbie to collecting bottles and a first-timer on this site.  

 I got this bottle from mother-outlaw, eh, in-law.  No idea age or what it contained.  It is 6.25 inches tall, bottom is embossed with "1222" and what appears to me to look like a "Keystone" below the numbers.  Any help with identification, age, rarity, and value would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KentOhio (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I'm not sure what it is, maybe something like tobasco sauce? It's too new for me to know much about it. The keystone mark is the mark of the glass company that blew it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 30, 2005)

It's a container for Olive Oil:....Re Umberto Peer Amid Brand Olive Oil. There's two others I have dug before embossed as such but are  ABM corkers.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 30, 2005)

i've see this type bottle before but never knew what it held. whiskeyman i have a peer-amid bottle that has four flat sides with the same embossing.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 30, 2005)

JOHN...am familiar with that one...if it has the tapered collar mouth.
 There's another that is kind of globular...reminds me of a small hand grenade...or an oblong lemon...


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 30, 2005)

thats neat. when i was trying to find info on mine all i found was the one like i have but no info on contents. it would be interesting to see all 3 side by side.


----------



## Chipr (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the info regarding this bottle.  Bubbas dad, I was looking at your posts that you are looking for soda bottles.  What specifically are you looking for?  I have some Pepsi bottles and some old mountain dew bottles.  I also have a couple dr pepper bottles that have the 10-4-2 on them.  Let me know what you are looking for.

 Thanks again to everyone.
 Chip


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 31, 2005)

That held sauce. According to Digger Odell, It dates to the 1930-40 period and isnt worth much.


----------



## billyray420 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am selling one on ebay right now!








 ANTIQUE RE UMBERTO BRAND PURE OLIVE OIL OLD CORK BOTTLE
 Item number: 130076778014


----------

